# Confirmed working! Flash roms without recovery!



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm running X Note 6 on the At&t Galaxy Note 3 100% flawless.

Special Thanks to》* Hashcode* for Safestrap >http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2572978
*drakeymcmb* >1st Flash method we had> http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2554411
*evilpotatoman* >For Restore and going out of his way to help >http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2559715
*Raiderman* >For his tech help/themes>http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2534671
*bri315317* >For his help and script thread>http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2574137

Without y'all, I would of sold this phone.

*KNOWN ISSUES:*
No Aroma installer support. This is due to the stock Note 3 kernel framebuffer. To build a recovery which worked, it needed QCOM patches. So will Aroma.
If you try a .zip file with an Aroma installer, it will most likely just hang.
If you're stock ROM is modified then the "Reboot Recovery" function from inside Safestrap APK may / may not work.
Right now flashing / booting ROMs on rom-slots is broken. I'm debugging best I can.
EXFAT support seems broken right now (64gb SD cards)

Here is how we are using it now, but please read and follow instructions. 
>*bri315317* >http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2574137

We are not responsible for your phone messing up. If your scared then go to church.
J/K > We have a restore thread if you make a mistake by > *evilpotatoman* >For Restore>http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2559715


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

That's sad anyone would resort to flashing a ROM while the OS is running and a huge accident waiting to happen.


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

Safestrap is out

I'm running X Note 6 on the At&t Galaxy Note 3 100% flawless.

Special Thanks to》* Hashcode* for Safestrap >http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2572978
om/show....php?t=2559715


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

yarly said:


> That's sad anyone would resort to flashing a ROM while the OS is running and a huge accident waiting to happen.


Guess what, I had an accident and restored back to stock and did it again. Now I have a custom ROM that is better (WAY BETTER) than At&t's BS they put on the phone. This ROM is so fast. Battery life is insane. Don't be scared, go do it. I have done it three times now. SO SICK !!!!!!!


----------



## ksalce (Dec 18, 2011)

Might try this out when I get home thanks for the post

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

ksalce said:


> Might try this out when I get home thanks for the post
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using RootzWiki mobile app


I recommend using Safestrap 3.71 now. Not this method.


----------

